# Branson 4720i lift cylinder



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

I just purchased a '07 Branson 4720i tractor... Decent shape, rode hard and put up wet a few times, but runs good and nothing that can't be fixed... My problem is the left bucket lift cylinder is leaking and needs to be rebuilt. I went by a local Branson dealer and was rather shocked when they handed me a little plastic bag with several 'O' rings and such with a price tag of over $90! The part # they gave me was 5030. Any ideas on rebuilding it cheaper? Thinking maybe aftermarket or disassemble and buy individual pieces at like maybe Bearing Supply...etc.. Anyone done this before? Appreciate any help...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We used to get our cylinders rebuilt at a machine shop. A good one should be able to fix you up.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks, I'll check into it


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you have a local HYD shop they can probably get aftermarket parts. Bring a cylinder to them and they will measure it up.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> If you have a local HYD shop they can probably get aftermarket parts. Bring a cylinder to them and they will measure it up.


Thanks, I'll see what's around...


----------



## 40Windsor (Sep 18, 2019)

Also check locally for hydraulic cylinder repair/build shops not just hydraulic supply. Mine are dented, so not cost effective to rebuild, but I was suprised with how many repair/build shops I found.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks, I did just that yesterday and think I've found one. Thanks for the help


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> If you have a local HYD shop they can probably get aftermarket parts. Bring a cylinder to them and they will measure it up.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

I did just that. I took it apart and took the piston in to the hydraulic dept. of Bearing Services and they put on all the necessary parts... not much, about three o rings and a couple of scraper rings for less than $35! Put it back together and works great. One other question... Can someone tell me what hydraulic fluid I should use? The dealer wasn't much help other than what they sell. I wanted to get some at TSC, but there several types there and didn't want to get wrong one. Any help? Thanks


----------

